# I have been dreaming or her!!!!



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

*No frills*, *no buttons*, *no lights*, just plain good looking without having to put on make-up and she has all the lines needed to get my attention. No I am not talking about a naturally good looking women who does not need make-up to be beautiful. But might as well be talking about one when it comes to a *Weatherby Mark V* especially in *257 Weatherby Magnum*. Even when it is just the basic model she sure is one fine looking rifle. *NO!!!* It is one good looking rifle and the kiss of death to anything I decide to point her at. (yes I know you don't end a sentence with a preposition, just could not help myself). Yes, I know I can't wait but it helps me pass time because in two weeks I will have her *in my arms* and we *will dance* at the range and knock down some deer with this baby no matter how far down the gas line they want to get from *beartooth*!!!










Now this ought to get poeple writing on this forum and how? By saying something is the best! The 257 Weatherby Mag is by far the best 257 cal. and I have owned most of them and that even includes a 25-06 Ackley Imp. that most think is a poor mans 257WBY mag but it is not. I owned a 257 a few tears back and wished that I had never sold it and will be getting one in a week or so in a trade. I can kill anything except big dangerous game from 0-525yds with it and have done so. It is not a barrel burner like some want to say and when someone does I know they have not owned one and shot a lot with it. When I use Reloader 25 and a Barnes 100gr XLC FB I get 3680fps and this is 1 1/2% below max charge of powder. A friend of mine shot a deer at 475yds and he fell in his scope picture before the recoil moved his rifle and that was an awesome experience he said. I have had the same thing happen in the past. When combinded with the Mark V Weatherby you have the best the world can offer in a 257 cartridge and Rifle. 8) :sniper: 8)


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats to you beartooth, may you two have a happy and long life together !!!


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

MossyMO said:


> Congrats to you beartooth, may you two have a happy and long life together !!!


Yea! kind of mushy, my wife read it and laughed at me and got me to laughing. I guess I went a little overboard on how i feel about Weetherby rifles. Still is fun though. Hey, I am sure it will be happy and long shooting relationship. In thirty years of buying Weatherby's never got one out of the box that did not shoot under and inch with my hand loads and infact I have not owned one that I have not been able to always develope a load that will shoot half inch and under on the average. Oh, buy the way this is a new in the box never fired rifle. :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Sweet gun and at 3680, that is something! :sniper:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

that is consevative, my friend is getting out of his 257WBY Mark V with RL-25 3756fps and has no pressure signs. Of course a Mark V can take hot loads but he is only 2% over max in the books which is nothing for the Mark V.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Congrats beartooth!

I just got a Weatherby Vanguard in 223 synthetic stock that looks very similar. I understand the Weatherby Mark V is a step up in the product line. I am very happy with my Vanguard so far. Even though I have only had it two weeks and shot the gun on two occasions I know I will enjoy it for years to come. Have fun with it!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> Congrats beartooth!
> 
> I just got a Weatherby Vanguard in 223 synthetic stock that looks very similar. I understand the Weatherby Mark V is a step up in the product line. I am very happy with my Vanguard so far. Even though I have only had it two weeks and shot the gun on two occasions I know I will enjoy it for years to come. Have fun with it!


Let me ask your opinion: I am looking at getting a Weatherby Vanguard, and I was wondering, is it worth the extra few hundred to get the "Sub-MOA" model? Let me know your two cents.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

To me it wasn't. I just wanted a gun that would kill some coyotes. Plus as a teacher I don't have the ability to drop a grand on another gun and scope. :lol:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Really??? Why not just start charging the kids an entrance fee to get to class, or charge a absence fee, then they can leave if they want if they have the cash to back it up. :lol:


----------

